# appearance of super glue—will it go away?



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

The new growth will cover it up


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

Superglue underwater turns white, but your growth will indeed cover it up.


----------



## Kalyke (Dec 1, 2014)

Unless your fish eat the java moss (my problem) lots of super glue residue. My plan is to take a Dremel tool to it one day, just not now.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

A little sneaky trick? 
Rather than deal with the garish white showing, try adding just a tiny bit of glue, press a few roots in it, then to hide the white, glue a leaf over it. Also, you can get more grip if you take a few strands of root and twist them gently before gluing the portion to the wood. But keep in mind that supper glue works better when very little is used.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm wondering why one couldn't add brown fine gravel, sand or wood savings to the top layer to make it blend in better. Personally I stopped using superglue because of the white spots and started to use black yarn, which can easily be cut and remove after a few weeks after the roots have attached.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I find I slop less excess around when I use gel. You can also get black super glue.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

As others have alluded to, if your seeing white your adding too much glue.


----------



## Rnasty (Jun 30, 2017)

Dark thread imo works best for attaching mosses. I only use superglue when combining pieces of hardscape or gluing on plants with rhizomes like anubias and java fern


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Thread is so 80s, LOL


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

asteriod said:


> Thread is so 80s, LOL


Not really! It's for folks who don't have fish who try to eat it! A dedicated fish can get any knot undone!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

PlantedRich said:


> Not really! It's for folks who don't have fish who try to eat it! A dedicated fish can get any knot undone!


I just feel with all the glue applications available it's easier and invisible compared to thread.


----------



## emilio246 (Feb 27, 2017)

asteriod said:


> I just feel with all the glue applications available it's easier and invisible compared to thread.


personally for attaching moss to wood i prefer thread, cotton thread disintegrates over time anyway, by then ur mosses would of attached nicely, if its green also its hardly visible during that time.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

emilio246 said:


> personally for attaching moss to wood i prefer thread, cotton thread disintegrates over time anyway, by then ur mosses would of attached nicely, if its green also its hardly visible during that time.


Gods help you if you have shrimp. If it's not nailed (glued) down, it'll be floating on the surface within days.


----------

